# Buczek McCaffery Imperial



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Buczek McCaffery Imperial pres companies 

anyone have anything to say good or bad here ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> Buczek McCaffery Imperial pres companies
> 
> anyone have anything to say good or bad here ?


Nothing I could think of.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't find anything on them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like he may have merged or changed his company name. Usually there is a reason for this, non payment,credit,bankrupsy,etc. We did 1 job for Buczek enterprices in Pasco county,Fl. Trash out, they did not approve initial cut (limited growth), and the realtor wanted a quote on a new fence install, in which within 24 hours of request, we were getting threats of a backcharge if they did not recieve the quote today! After calling the local fence company, they started laughing and stated they had bid this job for 6 other contractors, and they forwarded it to me. I marked it uo 1k in hopes of not getting it and ran like hell . Something about the back charge threat that gets me going! It had SG written all over it. Below is web site they used to call themselves, unless it is another Buczek? Hope this helps.

https://www.buczekent.com/login.php


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Run*

STAY AWAY FROM THESE COMPANIES I have worked for them both and they are sc........bags


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Aliases are like makeup on the pig.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Buster9121 said:


> STAY AWAY FROM THESE COMPANIES I have worked for them both and they are sc........bags


Finding this out the hard way. Stay away very unorginized and they pay crap.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

That's that clown from upstate New York... used to be just McCaffery Proeprties,Inc . As they say a Leopard can't change its spots...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Another SUBBER


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Here they are on CL.

Do you have experience doing property preservation work? We are a regional property preservation company servicing foreclosed properties. We are expanding our coverage territories and have an immediate need for independent contractors to perform renovations as well as property preservation services such as lawn maintenance, snow removal, lock changes, debris removal, winterizations, and other maintenance work in your area. 

Candidates will need to meet ALL of the following criteria to join our highly skilled independent contractor (I.C.) network:

• General Liability Insurance in the amounts of $1 Million / $2 Million
• Gas powered generator, compressor, and lawn cutting /maintenance equipment.
• Digital camera, cell phone, computer with Internet access and the knowledge of uploading photos and filling out informational forms.
• Valid driver's license, reliable transportation capable of hauling equipment and supplies to the work site.
• Licensed in the State of Florida for General Contracting
• Dependable, reliable and deadline oriented.
• Communication skills to update work order status on a daily basis.

Please reply to this ad with your name, daytime phone number, an email address, along with the county that you can service and list the experience that you have in this field or related field(s). You can also apply on our website www.buczekent.com to create your profile and start the process of becoming part of our network. A member of our Recruiting Department will be following up to further discuss an opportunity to join our I.C. network. Thank you for your interest.

Your work volume will be based on quality, meeting deadlines, and maintaining a consistent industry based cost of services. 

NOTE: Please understand that starting up a new business with any client will need a certain amount of upfront costs, such as GL Insurance, supplies (locks, tools, funds to make payroll until your invoices are paid, etc.). We feel our payment plans are one of the best in this industry. Please feel free to ask any questions that you may have in your reply to us.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mike2153 said:


> Finding this out the hard way. Stay away very unorginized and they pay crap.


Sounds like Reo allegiance


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

They have been trying to recruit us for over 3 months,prices are low and i mean low.I think to be honest they are regional subbing off another regional.


----------



## Ken245 (Dec 21, 2012)

*mccaffrey*

I know for a fact buzchek is not the same as mccaffrey and imperial. imperial used to be mccaffrey, buzchek is a completely different company. like said before a lepord cant change its spots.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ken245 said:


> I know for a fact buzchek is not the same as mccaffrey and imperial. imperial used to be mccaffrey, buzchek is a completely different company. like said before a lepord cant change its spots.



Mcaffery and Imperial are the same Imperial went away and was reformed as Mcaffery in my EXP they do mostly MCS work im quite sure of this as an MCS contractor 

Buczek is another and company completely 


this is funny 

I get an Approved WO/BID from the nat. perform services update etc . then get a WO from the regional to QC it . in the QC i wrote And I quote " Use this company for all work they are the rock stars of the industry "


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> I get an Approved WO/BID from the nat. perform services update etc . then get a WO from the regional to QC it . in the QC i wrote And I quote " Use this company for all work they are the rock stars of the industry "


:thumbup: Now that is funny.:rockon:


----------

